#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект дублирования на русский фильма о летнем лагере медитации и земледелия в монастыре Юньмэнь

## Еше Нинбо

Фильм на китайском здесь:

https://yadi.sk/i/SMObJ83UiFgH6
https://yadi.sk/i/Qn0ds2PfiFrgn



Перевод на русский буду постепенно размещать здесь по мере перевода.
Владеющие китайским могут подключиться к проекту.

Прикреплён файл с переводом Предисловия фильма.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.04.2016), Ануруддха (09.03.2016), Бо (11.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2016), Гошка (10.03.2016), Максим& (10.03.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть вторая* 
Причины появления

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2016), Гошка (08.04.2016), Максим& (10.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Что за дети, маленькие монашки?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Что за дети, маленькие монашки?


Из "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике". 365 коанов о Чань-Мастере Фоюане

*№13
Дети, изучающие буддизм, не могут быть плохими*

В институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы есть группа маленьких шраманер (послушников). В прошлом она называлась группа культуры. Затем старец Фоюань переименовал её в группу воспитания праведности. Эта группа состоит из маленьких послушников возрастом от 6 до 14 лет. Согласно закону государства о свободе вероисповедания, достигшие 18 лет граждане, могут сделать выбор становиться им буддийскими монахами или нет. Поскольку послушники по возрасту слишком маленькие, чтобы избежать кривотолков в обществе и обвинений в найме детей на работу и их эксплуатации, монастыри обычно не осмеливаются принимать к себе детей.
Когда начальники приехали в монастырь с инспекцией, старец Фоюань не стал прятать детей, а сам повёл начальство к ним. Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Если Вы беспокоитесь, что они находятся здесь, я могу в любое время их распустить. Но многие из них – это сироты или приёмные дети. Если позволить им скитаться в обществе, то если у них не будет хорошего крова и руководства, если они будут голодать, то станут воровать, грабить. Таким образом, в обществе появится больше злых людей, которые могут нанести вред обществу. В действительности, мы облегчаем бремя общества, приняв их к себе. Мы их обучаем знаниям традиционной китайской культуры, а также буддийской теории добра и широкой натуры. Поэтому  в древности люди говорили: «Ребёнок, изучающий буддизм, не может быть плохим». Действительно, некоторые из них, это единственные дети в семье, либо те, кто имеет родителей, но пришли сюда по собственному желанию. Учитель является их гарантом и опекуном. Поэтому будьте спокойны за здешних детей.
Когда им исполнится 18 лет, они могут сделать свободный выбор. Если они действительно захотят стать монахами, то поскольку они с детства девственно вошли в Дао Будды, у них будет большое будущее. А если они не захотят быть буддийскими монахами, то, как минимум, я уверен, что они будут дисциплинированными и законопослушными гражданами. Поскольку в их кости впитаются идеи сострадания буддизма, а также любви, гуманизма, красоты и нравственности традиционной китайской культуры. Так почему бы нам не заняться ими?»
Начальники, выслушав Учителя Фоюаня, обрадовались: «Старец – Вы действительно монах-старейшина. Мы преклоняемся перед Вашей мудростью и строгой нравственностью. Не будем говорить о других монастырях, но монастырь Юньмэньсы может принимать детей в послушники».

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.04.2016), Бо (11.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2016), Гошка (08.04.2016), Максим& (10.03.2016), Эделизи (10.03.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Кармическая встреча*

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.04.2016), Гошка (08.04.2016)

----------

